# bmx olympisch



## terrible (5. Dezember 2007)

nach dem ja race olympisch schon geworden ist,hab ich gehört habe das tony hawk und mat hofman etz versuchen auch halfpipe olympisch zu machen. ist da was daran,habt ihr da was neues gehört und was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Bampedi (5. Dezember 2007)

garnix. halfpipe is eklig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## terrible (5. Dezember 2007)

also wenn man sich bestwick,mirra und joe rich in der pipe anschaut finde ich es schon cool


----------



## Flowpen (5. Dezember 2007)

Also, ich habe nur gehört das skaten Olympisch wird...


----------



## terrible (5. Dezember 2007)

deswegen soll ja etz auch der hofman so dahinter sein das bmx auch dabei ist


----------



## maenjual (7. Dezember 2007)

sollte zu den paralympics also das bretterfahren und so gegen 2räder hab ich nix gegen


----------



## FOXRATZER (21. August 2008)

dafür sind die x games da


----------



## Stirni (21. August 2008)

btw. hat jemand das bmx-race finale von heut morgen?kam heute morgen um 4:30 auf ZDF habs aber verpasst weil mein wecker ein scheiß wixxer ist


----------



## Aceface (21. August 2008)

Wäre das Finale nicht erst diese Nacht gewesen und wurde nun auf Freitag verschoben?


----------



## paule_p2 (21. August 2008)

die finals wären heute morgen gewesen wurden aber wegen regen auf den 22.08 verschoben. sendezeit weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## Aceface (21. August 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=353300


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (21. August 2008)

ahaha nais!dann hat mein wecker noch ne chance...


----------



## Son (22. August 2008)

auf freedombmx.de gibts das ganze auch zu sehen


----------

